# Never a dull moment lately in this industry



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/01/owner-of-shuttered-organic-dairy-ran-60m-fraud-prosecutors.html


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

A cheese plant stealing from farmers in northern Wisconsin and the Deans and Bordens bankruptcy. As if dairy farmers didn't have enough problems.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I can empathize with those that were duped but with the current state of dairying, you couldn't get me to buy shares in anything tied directly to dairy. There are a whole lot better investments out there.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Upstate NY used to be the biggest dairy area in the country at one time. I can't think of one single family farm with under 100 cows milking that's still running. Everything is large corporate farms with hundreds milking, and only one of these locally. There's a smaller family farm milking under 100 still but they have a side business of corn and grain and bagging and delivering it, essentially running a feed store. There's a second one, same numbers, but does custom fieldwork and harvesting and has several large honeywagon trucks to spread for the only big corporate farm in the area. I honestly can't think of a reason for this to be happening, other than the powers that be cherish control and power above all else and a single large corporate farm is much easier to control than dozens and dozens of smaller family farms. It appears it's impossible to have a small family farm pay its own bills anymore. This happened right through the 80s into the 2000s around here. Very sad state of affairs.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Joaquin Phoenix was on a roll at the Oscars. I didn't watch as I no longer allow my puppets to use their fame to speak how they hate America.

He used his acceptance speech to demonize the dairy industry.

Hate it, I liked Walk the Line.... I won't watched movies he is in now.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I grew up helping on small family dairies in hay season and sometimes milking for friends. Have been around it my whole life like many people on here. The people I worked for loved their cows but before long you knew exactly the farms or more commonly farmhand/brother that were abusive to cows. It's not an imaginary problem in the industry and its not so hard for PETA etc to catch on video to make a bunch of anti-dairy converts.



BWfarms said:


> Joaquin Phoenix was on a roll at the Oscars. I didn't watch as I no longer allow my puppets to use their fame to speak how they hate America.
> 
> He used his acceptance speech to demonize the dairy industry.
> 
> Hate it, I liked Walk the Line.... I won't watched movies he is in now.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Well at least he was shunned by the Plain folk. I reckon they shunned each other, neither likely to seek the other's company. 
Around here he might have encountered more of a ******* reaction. Hope the law makes him pay.


----------

